# free bus pass



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

im a 62 year old male what age do i have to be to qualify for my free bus pass?


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

oxocube123 said:


> im a 62 year old male what age do i have to be to qualify for my free bus pass?


I do not have one but a friend of mine does, he got his from the Kean Factory in Limassol. Believe it or not but he did even if it sounds mad.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I didnt know they gave free bus passes here.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*re free bus pass*



Veronica said:


> I didnt know they gave free bus passes here.


hello veronica free buss passes are given there is an english chap 83yrs old he has one from cyprus but he got his 8yrs ago


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*re bus pass*



finikaria said:


> I do not have one but a friend of mine does, he got his from the Kean Factory in Limassol. Believe it or not but he did even if it sounds mad.


what age was the person when they qualified for the bus pass finikaria?


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know but I will try to find out.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

finikaria said:


> I don't know but I will try to find out.


thank you finikaria


----------

